# Pet Peeves



## 043 (15 Feb 2006)

Lets here from everyone about Pet Peeves. 

1. Pop being a beverage choice in Mess Halls;
2. Treadmill Timewasters;
3. Infantry being my secondary role yet never recieving any individual trg but expected to learn collectively within our own corps;
4. Training failures who think the Army owes them something;
5. Lesbians in the Military who think it is okay to hug and kiss in public during Military Functions; and
6. Offr's hanging out with NCO's and NCM's, NCO's hanging out with NCM's, Offr's dating Privates.

I have about 5000 more but I don't feel like listing. I am sure that people will list some ones that I agree with also.

Chimo!


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (15 Feb 2006)

6. Offr's hanging out with NCO's and NCM's, NCO's hanging out with NCM's, Offr's dating Privates.

I don't see any problem with that as long as they don't work in the same units. But again its also depends where you work or which base/Wing or trade you are in.
Some of my buddies are Offr's and I'm a privat.


----------



## 043 (15 Feb 2006)

TB said:
			
		

> 6. Offr's hanging out with NCO's and NCM's, NCO's hanging out with NCM's, Offr's dating Privates.
> 
> I don't see any problem with that as long as they don't work in the same units. But again its also depends where you work or which base/Wing or trade you are in.
> Some of my buddies are Offr's and I'm a privat.



Ah hah, so your part of the problem!!! LOL Just kidding........good to see your view point, you have no Pet Peeves though?


----------



## patt (15 Feb 2006)

my favorite of all time was when i worked in the mess in borden we'd have people complain and go stright to the IC of the shift because there wasnt any cake left....


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (15 Feb 2006)

That was quick!
Yes I do actually. Even if I'm airforce...
1- Wedge doesn't look good with the CADPAT
2- Tim horton's drive-thru is for quick and fast services....not for a full meal including a bunch of different orders.
I do have more but will let you know later on.  ;D


----------



## Unknown C/S (15 Feb 2006)

1. Berets formed so that they drop down and cover the ear

2. Bloused cbt pants around the ankle

3. the little monkey hats at RMC


----------



## Conquistador (15 Feb 2006)

- People who drive slow in the fast lane, and vice-versa
- People who can't say my last name right after I've told them +3 times
- Hippies
- People who yap on their cellphones at the show, on the bus, etc
- Guys with shag cuts
- People who use WAY too much cologne, aftershave, perfume, etc
- Guys who dye their hair

Man, I never realized until now how bitter I am.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> 6. Offr's hanging out with NCO's and NCM's, NCO's hanging out with NCM's, Offr's dating Privates.



That is annoying - seen it drag units down.

1.  People that chew gum in uniform.
2.  People who don`t understand that there isn`t a magic pill for every ill and that tincture of time heals most things.
3.  People that chew gum in uniform.

I think I`ll stop before the safety catch gets to "A".

MM


----------



## beach_bum (15 Feb 2006)

I agree with many of the above posts.   ;D  I'll add a couple of my own to the list.

- people who always find ways out of doing the hard jobs - be it chits that appear...or they just disappear.
- dress regs - they are there for a reason!  'nuff said on that one

I have more....but dinner is almost ready.   ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (15 Feb 2006)

good god....tell me you're kidding 2023...pop is a beverage of choice??   Better not be like that in the Navy


----------



## Unknown C/S (15 Feb 2006)

Medicineman,
 Would it be possible to add "muffins in distress" to your list? You know the ones.........they sit in line at the MIR (sick parade) with that "I'm going to die where's my mummy face"  :crybaby: due to the fact they have a cold. Sorry but I figured that might fit your list rather than start its own


----------



## Bart Nikodem (16 Feb 2006)

-Not being able to wear the fleece as outer wear in garrison. Come on, it's got epaulets! You can wear them on op and ex! 
I brought this up with the Army CWO last year and was told (very diplomatically) to cram it with walnuts. Oh well, I tried.
Bart


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2006)

My fault.  I had just told the Army CWO that my pajamas had epaulets.  Good luck with the walnuts.

Tom


----------



## Bart Nikodem (16 Feb 2006)

> I had just told the Army CWO that my pajamas had epaulets.


TCBF,
Wow, those are hardcore pajamas. It probably didn't help that I'm technically CFMG and was just horning in on random Army MCpl Pro D day Q&A session.


----------



## c.jacob (16 Feb 2006)

People who say to me "Wouldn't it be funny if your first name was Jacob"


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2006)

You mean like "Sirhan Sirhan"?.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## ChopperHead (16 Feb 2006)

- People who drive expensive cars (BMW,Lexus etc) and think that they own the road and everyone should just make room for them.

- People who cut off or dont give enough room to truckers

- seeing a 300lb woman drinking a diet coke.

- People who feel the need to qoute every heath study ever done when they see a smoker.

- suburbun white kids who live in $ 200 000 + houses and think they have it tough and are gangstas.

- Small import cars with huge wings on the back and a big mufler from canadian tire that sounds like a big vacumme cleaner.

- People who put stickers off performance parts supliers on their cars but dont actually have any of their parts on their car.

- people who go to starbucks

and I got alot more. but i'll stop for now lol


----------



## muffin (16 Feb 2006)

Unknown C/S said:
			
		

> Medicineman,
> Would it be possible to add "muffins in distress" to your list? You know the ones.........they sit in line at the MIR (sick parade) with that "I'm going to die where's my mummy face"  :crybaby: due to the fact they have a cold. Sorry but I figured that might fit your list rather than start its own



you mean "muffins" in general right   ;D

muffin


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2006)

- People who complain how hard done by they are.

- People who don't bother reading the whole thread, before asking a question that was answered before, sometimes in the post just before theirs.

-People who ask the same question over and over, hoping that somehow the answer will change if they ask it long enough.


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Feb 2006)

I have alot, but here are my biggest ones--

--- waiting in line at the 1-8 items checkout at the grocery store and they have the slowest, most imcompetent person working the cash.

--- waiting in line in general.

---when at a crosswalk, everyone is stopped and the light if flashing, and someone always drives right through and almost kills the crosser.

--- bad customer service

--- close talkers

--- just because guys are drinking, they feel the need to Pi$$ all over the bathroom stalls in bars or clubs. Heaven forbid anyone might need to have a sit-down! lol


----------



## JBP (16 Feb 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> - People who drive expensive cars (BMW,Lexus etc) and think that they own the road and everyone should just make room for them.
> 
> - People who cut off or dont give enough room to truckers
> 
> ...




I'd have to say Chopperhead has my pet peeves down pat!

* I really hate the import cars with the crappy tire modifications though, no matter how hard they try, it won't and doesn't sound like a real muscle-car, just sounds like some poor excuse for a go-cart. Pathetic....

* That and when I'm in a buffet restaurant and there is a fat person stealing all the crab legs... And I mean all of them... The whole tray which would normally serve like 30 people, and then complaining to the cooks that there isn't enough... Yeah...

*** --->People who ask stupid questions about the army, examples: "Do you get PAID to do that???", "We HAVE an army???", "Are they going to send you to Iraq!?!?!", "When are you going to Iraq!"... "OHMIGOD your in the army? Your going to DIE in Iraq!!!!"... Nuff said....

* People who ask stupid questions about Canada or make stupid comments like: "Do you live in an ingloo?", "Have you seen any polar bears or penguins?", "How cold is it in the summer there?"... Etc...

* Oh yeah, annoying, ignorant Americans, the one's that like to harass and insult you for being Canadian. Makes me REALLY want to knock them out...

 ;D


----------



## Unknown C/S (16 Feb 2006)

Civilians who, upon hearing that you are (or were) in the military ask;

"you must know my sisters husbands brothers son...........He was in the military I think went overseas or out west or something"  (then they give you his name)....." his name is Dave,..... do you know him?"

Or words to that effect (it is especially touching when they try to narrow things down for you " I think he worked with radios and drove a truck"


----------



## DG-41 (16 Feb 2006)

> I really hate the import cars with the crappy tire modifications though, no matter how hard they try, it won't and doesn't sound like a real muscle-car, just sounds like some poor excuse for a go-cart. Pathetic....



Heh, you guys don't want to go there. Some of us own crappy little modified imports that corner at over a g and a half and run 11s. 

http://farnorthracing.com

Pet Peeves:

1) People who pass on the right. Bonus points for simultaneous yapping on the cellphone.

2) An American dollar that has been steadily dropping and taking my take-home pay along with it

3) The general lack of integrity, loyalty, honour, and discipline civvie-side

4) Automotive dinosaurs who think that racing technology peaked in 1970 with the Holley 4150 double-pumper carb 

DG


----------



## brin11 (16 Feb 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> 1) People who pass on the right. Bonus points for simultaneous yapping on the cellphone.



We wouldn't pass on the right if you got the hell over.   ;D

Speaking of funny names:  Bob Loblaw...now, that's hilarious.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2006)

Speaking of Lanes....how about people who speak outside of their Lanes?  Not as bad as Posers, but still enough to pee you off.


----------



## Scott (16 Feb 2006)

1: WalMart - I have no issue with the chain, its politics or anything that you usually hear complaints about, I just hate going there - guess I am not so good in crowds of rude people.

2: Posers

3: People who post out of their arcs

4: People who drive in the passing lane for 25389 km (Alberta drivers, I am looking at YOU)

5: Driving in Montreal

6: Tourists


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2006)

Freshly impregnated teanage girls who call the CFRS Cornwallis Duty NCO wanting to talk to the recruit who seeded her:

" Hi, I'm like, looking for, like, this guy I met ,like, last month? And he said he was joining the Army?
And going to Cornwallis? And, like, I really miss him? And, like, could you hurry up and put him on the phone?  Becuase I'm at this guys house party in Vancouver? And, like, if he finds out I'm phoning Nova Scotia he will freak? And like, the guy's name is Mike somebody and he joined the Army? And, like, what do you mean it's 3 a.m. in Nova Scotia? Are, like, you guys in a different time zone than BC?"

 MCpl (TCBF) then layed the phone down - but did not hang up - and lay back down in the Duty Office bed, and went back to sleep...

Tom


----------



## muffin (16 Feb 2006)

HAHAHA That made my afternoon !


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (16 Feb 2006)

Unknown C/S,
That is so true. It happens to me all the time. I should have write it down but never thought about it.  ;D

TBCF,
that's hilarious! you just made my day hehehehe


----------



## nurse sarah (16 Feb 2006)

My hugest pet peeve ever...people who show up late with coffee!!!!!! I practically have strokes watching these idiots show up, disrupting class and slurping coffee...It also drives me crazy when it takes people 20min to say something when 2 words would have covered it nicely.


----------



## Cdnarmybear (16 Feb 2006)

Ok, here are a couple of my own:

1) People who bring their cell phone with them to PT (and I don't mean the ones who have a duty phone, the ones who call three or 4 people while doing their workout in the weight room or have 3 or 4 people call them) Kinda distracting.

2) Supply techs/civvy sup techs who think the material that they are looking after is their own personal stuff and no one can have it.
( I am a Sup Tech too,aware of entitlement ,bla bla bla, so just bear with me, here). I have news for you, it is not YOURS, it belongs to the Crown. I don't know where they get that attitude from, because that is not taught to you at CFSAL. No wonder we get a bad name.

3) People who are speeding on Hwy 2, are speeding/eating/talking on the cellphone/changing a cd all at the same time,not paying attention to the task at hand, which is driving. 

4) IRPP. Especially the ones who are more interested in saving money by screwing you around than in helping ensure you have a smooth and  minimally stressful move.

I have more but have to go back to work.....Toodles!


----------



## boehm (16 Feb 2006)

> It also drives me crazy when it takes people 20min to say something when 2 words would have covered it nicely.



Oh man that is my biggest pet peeve. Every time someone does that in class I feel like walking up to them punching them in the ear and saying "If you would shut the hell up and get to the point then maybe we could, I don't know, GO HOME SOMETIME."

Wait I got more:

- people who sit right next to me on the bus when there is clearly 47 other seats free.
- people who stand and block the aisle on the bus refusing to move causing 32 people to cram into the front of the bus while the back remains completely void of people.
- people who talk to dogs like they are babies.
- people who talk to babies like they are babies.
- people who make ignorant remarks when they see me in uniform.
- professors who cancel class without telling us.
- soldiers who don't polish their boots.
- officers/RSM's who talk for ever about crap I don't need to know while I am trying to work.
- people who open the door of the pod and leave it open and then tell me I should have the heat on because it is cold in there.
- people who cut in line.
- people who don't give up their seat on the bus for the elderly.
- people who block the skytrain door so their slow ass friend can get on.
- drivers who don't stop at cross walks.
- skytrain cops who hassle me every damn time because they are to stupid to know that college students can travel across three zones on a one zone pass.
- people who call the cops every time I go shoot my air rifle with my little brother.
- people who park their cars in front of my house and then yell at me when they get towed.
- people with no sense of humor.
- people with a sense of humor that don't know when to be serious.
- people who don't know when to stop.

I'll stop now.


----------



## 043 (16 Feb 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That is annoying - seen it drag units down.
> 
> 1.  People that chew gum in uniform.
> 2.  People who don`t understand that there isn`t a magic pill for every ill and that tincture of time heals most things.
> ...



Ah yes, I know you have first hand information, mine is second hand knowledge.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2006)

"Death By PowerPoint!"


----------



## ChopperHead (16 Feb 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> Heh, you guys don't want to go there. Some of us own crappy little modified imports that corner at over a g and a half and run 11s.
> 
> http://farnorthracing.com
> 
> ...



id put 426 Hemi cuda up against a Honda civic anyday. Hell Id put just about any 60's, 70's muscle up agaisnt those anyday. but the 426 is probably the pinacle.

either way at least with a Cuda, Duster, Charger etc you can do it in style and hairstanding rumble, the Pea shooter civics on the other hand make people cringe everytime they go by cause they have to cover their ears from the horrible noise and plus eveyone has one not that everyone has one that is actually fast and can actually perfom but everyone who slaps a spoiler on the back of a Civic thinks they do, you can tell by the Holly Carbs and Edelbrock stickers they got on it lol.


----------



## medicineman (16 Feb 2006)

2023 - I heard this morning.  It was really weird when I read that, because it was almost like you were reading my mind.

Unknown C/S - OK, I'll add MID's to the list.  For those that missed it, an "MID"is a "uffin In Distress"  The chit they get (or at least should get) is an "RTM" -"Return To Mommy".

Now that you've got me going again,I can't stand drivers that are too old to drive and refuse to realize that there are MINIMUM speeds one must attain on a public highway;

5.  Stupid people in general.

6.  People that get mad when every drug in the world isn't covered by the CF Drug plan (the only one in the world that covers OTC's).

7.  People that chew gum in uniform (if we were meant to go around looking like cows, we'd be called Homo Bovinus not Sapien).

GoooooozzzzzzBlaBla...

MM


----------



## c.jacob (16 Feb 2006)

-skinny people who stand next to people bigger than they are and talk about how they are fat.

-people who drive an automatic vehicle with 2 feet

-people who block my driveway

-Condescending people and back stabbers


----------



## fourninerzero (16 Feb 2006)

The painfully left wing attitude of the university campus.
"so, like, are you like, in the army or something?" or "could you like, shoot that guy for me?" (at recruiting events that one is particularly common)
near constant cell phone usage
Emo kids...I don't know why, the whole " I'm sad no one gets me, i like wearing my little sisters makeup and jeans" just irritates me.
the troops that always look like 10lbs of manure in a 5lb sack
MSN shorthand or internetese

plus dozens of others already said.


----------



## Kiltmann (16 Feb 2006)

The biggest pet peeve I have is (and I'm sure 100% of those who use computers agree):

My computer crashing when I'm doing something important (project for school, 18-hour Flight Simulator flight across the Pacific, chatting with friends on MSN and listening to music, etc.) It ticks me off especially when I fall asleep, I have my Flight Sim running, and I hear this loud buzzing. Three seconds later, my computer went 'bye-bye' on me, and I nearly went psycho.

Another thing that ticks me off are High School 'relationships'. These rarely last more than 2-3 weeks, and it ticks me off when a girl comes online, crying, because 'my boyfriend broke up with me for some stupid blonde (expletive removed in fear of Moderators).' God, that gets annoying.

Just my $.02

Now I gotta get back to my flying (virtual, of course).

Nick.


----------



## ZipperHead (16 Feb 2006)

#1 (with a bullet) - People who are too lazy to walk a few meters, and park in the handicapped spot(s), while in uniform, and worse yet, in DND vehicle. Any permutation of the above make me want to vomit with rage.

2. People who mispronounce simple words like "across" as "acrost".

3. People who have to drop into a thread to pronounce that (pick any of these): it's boring, stupid, "we've already talked about this before".....

4. As it is topical, PER season. When will the madness end?!?!?!

5. 500 man hrs of staff-work on a 3 line memo.

6. People who can't be bothered to read and/or abide by the indoor track running ettiquette: the inside track is for those that are running fast, and the outside lane is for walking (and not 3 or 4 abreast).

7. People who feel that they have to push the boundaries of dress regulations (piercings, sideburns, hair colour, hair length, hairstyle) and justify it because "Hey, it's what's fashionable nowadays!"

I'll have more later, but I'm all wound up now......

Al


----------



## Unknown C/S (16 Feb 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> 2. People who mispronounce simple words like "across" as "acrost".



You hit a raw nerve there..............

1. "furmiliar"......................................... (your face looks furmiliar)

2. "aks"................................................ (I had to aks for directions)

3.  "Yooz" .............................................(all of yooz people can get back to work)

The list goes on and on.......


----------



## CdnArtyWife (16 Feb 2006)

I experienced this one yesterday...

-People who have Handicapped placards hanging from their rear view mirror...but park in the only available non-handicapped space...when the handicapped space was empty.

-People who feed their kids nothing but candy and insist that their child is ADHD, when a simple case of diet regulation will eliminate oodles of symptoms.

-Country drivers that don't know the rules of the road...and think that a four way stop just means "Stop then Go" regardless of who has the right of way.

-Likewise, people who don't know that at an intersection the person going straight has the right of way over someone from the opposite direction turning left across traffic...I try to let the people going straight have their right of way, but they sit there waiting for me to turn left...but if they spontaneously drove into me, it would be my fault.

-As for the people who try to mod their cars with crappy-tire parts...why buy a muffler that makes that sound when a screwdriver or awl will achieve the same effect...for a fraction of the cost...(I know...there is supposed to be performance increases...but not if they are crappy-tire parts...C'mon)

-People (such as relatives) that chat with you via MSN and take forever to type...you can just envision them on the other end: look up at the screen...squint...look down...type a letter...look up at the screen...squint...

That is enough for now...you folks have pretty much run the gambit for my peeves so far.


----------



## ChopperHead (17 Feb 2006)

- People who in the midst of a good thread debate feel the need to jump in and correct everyones grammar and spelling. 

- People who buy jeans brand new that have holes in them and look they were found in the bottom of a dumpster.

- Celebritys who are filthy rich but feel the need to dress like a bum

- People who think how much money and how much stuff one has is the most important thing in the world.

- people who cheat on their Boyfriend/girlfrind/Husband/Wife

- People with Jesus Loves you and Jesus is Coming stickers all over the back of their 1989 dodge caravan rust buckets.

- people who speed in bad weather.

- people who dont shut their high beams off when another vehicle is approching. or they turn them on behind you and you cant see a damn thing anymore.

- People who bully others. there is nothing wrong with alittle messin around or whatever but when you are actually hurthing that person and making them hate coming to school, work whatever then thats just not acceptable and I don't put up with it. the people who stand by and do nothing about it bug me just as much if not more.


----------



## Goober (17 Feb 2006)

- sweeping the bty lines

- squeegeeing the bty lines

- sweeping the bty lines

- squeegeeing the bty lines

- sweeping the bty lines

- squeegeeing the bty lines

- sweeping the bty lines

- squeegeeing the bty lines...


----------



## spr. mackinnon (17 Feb 2006)

-people who use snowblowers, on their own driveway, who wont help the elderly man down the road shoevelling, this has always been a pet peeve of mine :rage:


----------



## redleafjumper (17 Feb 2006)

Pet peeves?  Hmmm, how about:

          
           Cell phones, and the folks who don't understand that having them turned on while driving is dangerous, and that having them ring/buzz/play tunes/wtf, etc.,  in meetings, theatres, lectures, etc., is just plain rude.

I have others, but that is a big one.


----------



## calno (17 Feb 2006)

-rich celebrities who get things, especially expensive things for free just because they are famous while the rest of us have to honestly work

--people who talk so loudly on the bus that everyone knows about their latest trip to the doctor regarding their STD

-high school football players who walk around the weight room at school when everyone is trying to workout, and talk about how they can do so much and then can't do half the weight


----------



## Bart Nikodem (17 Feb 2006)

I just remembered one more pet peeve:
-Roommates on course who have a problem with me if I turn our room into a kit explosion 2 minutes after moving in.
Bart


----------



## kcdist (17 Feb 2006)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Speaking of funny names:  Bob Loblaw...now, that's hilarious.



Wow....there's a flashback....I'm sure there is more than one Bob Loblaw in the army....but nothing brightened my day up more than to hear a platoon of soldiers say bobloblawbobloblawbobloblawbobloblawbobloblaw in unision


----------



## DG-41 (17 Feb 2006)

(Wandering offtopic, pehaps this will need to be split off)



> id put 426 Hemi cuda up against a Honda civic anyday. Hell Id put just about any 60's, 70's muscle up agaisnt those anyday. but the 426 is probably the pinacle.
> 
> either way at least with a Cuda, Duster, Charger etc you can do it in style and hairstanding rumble, the Pea shooter civics on the other hand make people cringe everytime they go by cause they have to cover their ears from the horrible noise and plus eveyone has one not that everyone has one that is actually fast and can actually perfom but everyone who slaps a spoiler on the back of a Civic thinks they do, you can tell by the Holly Carbs and Edelbrock stickers they got on it lol.



At the National Championship a couple of years ago, a TV show called "Sports Car Revolution" ran an absolutely pristine SuperBird Hemi (the Daytona version with the big ass rear wing) on our championship course, against a brand new minivan - it was either a Caravan or an Odyssey.

The minivan CRUSHED it. I'm not talking a near miss here, I mean it CRUSHED it. SECONDS faster.

The simple fact of the matter is that modern car technology is so far in advance of the 60s-70s musclecars that it's not even funny - especially in terms of handling. That poor old SuperBird looked like a bus the way it wallowed around, and it had monster understeer, horrendous brakes, and didn't put power down very well either. It looked cooler, and made a cooler noise, but if you wanted to win a race, you'd be way better off in the minivan.

And for the record, I cut my chops on musclecars. I owned two Chevelles and a pair of late 70's Firebirds/Trans Ams before I wound up in the imports. My Talon, back when it was stock, was faster than all of them when they were stock (mid 14s off the factory floor, compared to low 15s for the musclecars) and handled way better than all of them. Once modified for racing, the Talon was the equal of Porsche 911s and Corvette Z06s.

During my racing career, I got the opportunity to drive a lot of different race cars. About two dozen different Vipers, some Prowlers, Mustangs, Camaros, boatloads of Corvettes, some Porsches, Mitsu EVOs, Subaru WRX STis, Neons, Civics... No Ferraris, although I raced against one once. And let me tell you, a properly set up Civic handles really snappily, and while it's not the torque monster that say a Viper is, they're still pretty quick and a blast to drive.

Now that's not to say that there aren't idiots out there... but that's nothing new either. I know when I was a kid, I couldn't wait to slap those chrome valve covers and open-element air filter on the ol' Chevelle... and the noise the Green Beast made was *legendary* (thanks to a pair of Thrush header mufflers - and little else in the exhaust system) There's nothing new under the sun, and he who is without sin cast the first stone. 

DG


----------



## ChopperHead (17 Feb 2006)

I was speaking more along the lines of Drag Racing. on a road course i don't doubt in the least that a minivan won or that civics would blow the muscle cars away. however, put it on the line and thats a diffrent story. 

but I suppose it all depends on what you like really. you can make anything go fast and handle well with some money and elbow grease, but you have to ask your self...... do I want to look good doing it?  ;D lol


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Feb 2006)

Well, I'll take a GT-500 over a CRX any day, you can deliver it to my house, if you like... ;D


----------



## Aislinn (17 Feb 2006)

-When half the news is taken up with such important items as: This celebrity just got pregnant, and this famous couple finally got married. 
-When there are two people at a restaurant together and one of them talks on their cell phone for half an hour. 
-Annoying ringtones.
-This: A phone rings during the movies. Whispering, "Hello? I can't talk right now, I'm at the movies. What? Oh, it's Syriana. Yeah, it's really good, you should see it. George Clooney is in it. Yeah, but he's not very hot in this movie. Okay I gotto go. Yeah, Starbucks tomorrow. Okay, bye."
-People who don't know how to spell "a lot". It is two words, not one. 
-People with stupidly poor form while weightlifting.
-(Yes, I'm twenty-eight and yes I'm just getting my driver's licence now. My family never had a car when I was growing up). People who see my red "L" and do the stupidest maneuvers, like swerve around me in the twenty metres of space afforded by a very small cross road. And yes, I was going the speed limit. This is particularly stupid when the person (like me) has an "L" because the other driver is trusting that the "L" driver has enough experience to handle **** like that. 
-Meetings that don't stay on topic and accomplish nothing. 
-Meetings.
-People who throw their kit into my space. (Sorry! I'm almost anally organized, which is one of my mother's pet peeves, actually.)
-People who don't take responsibility for their actions.

Wow, and I always think of myself as being an easy-going sort of person. 

Cheers.


----------



## ChopperHead (17 Feb 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Well, I'll take a GT-500 over a CRX any day, you can deliver it to my house, if you like... ;D



Amen to that  :cheers:


----------



## TCBF (17 Feb 2006)

"People who throw their kit into my space. (Sorry! I'm almost anally organized, ... "

1. - You should start a "Being Organized" Self-Help thread on army.ca!

"Well, I'll take a GT-500 over a CRX any day, ..."

2. - Pet Peeve:  People who look at the odo on my 93 Civic, see 382,000 km, and say "Better get at the rust soon."   I will, OK?  See point no 1, above.

Tom


----------



## Unknown C/S (17 Feb 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> 2. - Pet Peeve:  People who look at the odo on my 93 Civic, see 382,000 km, and say "Better get at the rust



1. People who are able to hang on to the same car for 382,000 km

2. Not being able to get 382,000 km on my "built Ford Tough" F150 ( 288,00 km and 2nd engine)

3. People who get P.O'd when I throw my kit into their space (just to watch them get torqued)


----------



## Unknown C/S (17 Feb 2006)

- Hairdryers that do not blow enough heat as you try to thaw out the frozen well pipe in the pitch dark in  
  -35 temperatures so you can get on with flushing the toilet

 rural folks will sympathize............

(was this pet peeves or current affairs?)


----------



## Adam (18 Feb 2006)

1) Changing into your uniform after PT and forgetting to bring your boots.

2) Asking for a Timmy's DD and it's bitter as tylenol!

3) Being a Medical/MLVW Technican, Adding 14liters of oil  to find you still have the oil pan bolt thing in your pocket!


----------



## Hunter (18 Feb 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> #1 (with a bullet) - People who are too lazy to walk a few meters, and park in the handicapped spot(s), while in uniform, and worse yet, in DND vehicle. Any permutation of the above make me want to vomit with rage.



WTF????  It's amazing that anyone would be so stupid.  I'm a grouchy old man, so I've got a list of pet peeves a mile long.  But that one topped it.  I've nver seen it, but just knowing someone would do that in uniform is my new biggest pet peeve.  Maybe they had got a doctor to help them get a permit, but if someone needs a handicapped parking permit, they should not be in the military.  

My other pet peeves...

MIR commandos.
Troops who cry their way through courses.
Troops who manage to go through an entire training year without ever going into the field.
Promotion to Corporal based on 2 years in the reserves and the required courses, regardless of their actual competence as a Private.
Troops who play the harassment card, accusing everyone of not liking them because they are french/black/gay/ugly, when in reality, troopie is just a sh#tpump.
Reservists who put in the bare minimum in order to stay off the NES list.  And when these people go NES, nothing is done about it.
Troops who steal stuff from other troops.
Liberal arrogance, and a profound lack of vision from the Conservatives.
People who say 'irregardless', and 'orientate'.  THESE ARE NOT WORDS.
People from certain parts of the world when they are behind the wheel of a car.
Street racers.  People who drink & drive.  Red light runners.  
People who drive around in those little rice rockets with the purple underlighting.
CBC coverage of this Olympics.


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Feb 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> WTF????  It's amazing that anyone would be so stupid.  I'm a grouchy old man, so I've got a list of pet peeves a mile long.  But that one topped it.  I've nver seen it, but just knowing someone would do that in uniform is my new biggest pet peeve.  Maybe they had got a doctor to help them get a permit, but if someone needs a handicapped parking permit, they should not be in the military.



I see this happen a LOT here in Gagetown at the Oromocto Mall, by the Tim Horton's entrance. It's usually at around 0700hrs, when there are hardly anybody at the mall, but it's the principle. I have jacked up military pers who have done this, and talked to civilians, who looked at me like I had three heads. I reported someone who had parked a DND van in the FIRE LANE in front of the entrance (they were in uniform as well) who was picking up a trayful of coffee's. They were leaving just as I was parking, but I got the CFR and reported them to MSE Safety.

I actually know of someone who has a handicapped pass that is currently serving. They received their injury that merit's this overseas, but even at that I don't think it's right to have one/use it if you are still serving (i.e if you can pass fitness testing every year, go on exercise/course/deployment, you aren't handicapped). 

My late father-in-law, who suffered a debilitating stroke, refused to use the handicapped parking spaces that he was rightly entitled to (he didn't drive, but it was difficult for him to get around), because, in his opinion, there was probably someone else worse off than he was and needed the space more than he did. Mind you, he was an ornery old coot, very Old School, rest his soul.

Al


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Feb 2006)

More pet peeves:

1) Forgetting socks/underwear/towel when going to the gym. Going commando isn't my bag, baby. Barefoot in boots sucks. Using papertowel (or worse yet, TP) to dry off sucks equally bad..... try explaining why you have TP stuck to back of your head.

2) People who are exempt field training (or even going to the field in a support role), who upon hearing of a swan overseas immediately think they should be able to go. And worse yet, they do go.  :threat:

3) Speaking of PER's (from my post a coupla days ago), people (in a position of authority) who have only a passing knowledge of the system, laying down bu!!shit "rules", such as "everyone must improve from their last PER", "no one will have negative points on a posting PER", "a person can't be Mastered in Administration unless they are a RMS clerk". Some of these are based on heresay, but I have no doubt that bonehead things like that occur. Or people who feel that they want to look good by elevating a mediocre soldier to super-soldier status. 

Al


----------



## c.jacob (18 Feb 2006)

Ordering something at a restaurant and being told that you can't have it because you called it the wrong name.

ex.  Go into Tim Hortons and ask for a Hawaiian donut.  I didn't get served because it's called a Vanilla Dip


Next stop McDonalds to ask for a Whopper :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2006)

Although I agree with Allan on the people parking in Handicap Parking Spaces and the Fire Lanes, I also temper it with the thought that not all Handicaps are "visible handicaps".  Some of them are Mental handicaps.  Others are Health problems, ie a Heart condition.  In any event, if they look healthy and park in a Fire Lane or Handicapped Spot, I usually let loose with a comment on how they must be handicapped between the ears, which we all probably know to be true.....thus they are in essence 'handicapped'.

Ever notice, at the Mess Hall in Gagetown, who it is always the young 'fit' 18 year olds who must park closest to the door, even if there isn't any more spots and they are blocking the lanes?


----------



## TCBF (18 Feb 2006)

George,

I think one of the best things both the mentally handicapped (who drive?!?) and the bad hearts people can do is park FAR from the Megalomart, and get fit walking to get their Cheetos.

And if they drop dead, well, hey, at least they went out with their boots on.

Thus freeing up a parking spot, as well.

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Feb 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> George,
> 
> I think one of the best things both the mentally handicapped (who drive?!?) and the bad hearts people can do is park FAR from the Megalomart, and get fit walking to get their Cheetos.
> 
> ...


+1.  Handicap parkers need to suffer some terrible malady.  For that matter, people who jam up the driving lanes waiting for a cherry spot to open, not because they saw someone leaving, just waiting, hoping someone will come their way.  I never quite understood needing to park at the absolutely closest spot, then going and covering ten laps of a mall= 5+ kilometers.  

People who drag their undisciplined brats into the public in places you are stuck ie)restaraunt, line ups only to have the brats have a total melt down or start running around banging into people.  Then they sit there like impotent lumps chanting their useless parent mantra [insert nasal monotone voice] "come here, I mean it, come here, I really mean it, come here, don't make me come over there, come here, I'm going to count to five, one, two, three, four, I mean it, five.  Come here.  I mean it.  Come here.  Justin, I mean now.  come here.  Justin Jason come here.  I mean it.  Don't make me come over there, Justin Jason Bloggins come here now.  I mean it.  Now.  We won't go to Disney this year.  I mean it.  Come here.  I mean it." 

*GET OFF YOUR FAT ASS AND DRAG THE LITTLE SHITE BACK, PADDLE HIS ASS OR SHUT THE F_CK UP!!* :rage:

My driving peeves are numerous, but people who make right hand turns on green lights with clear dry conditions who slow to almost a dead stop to make the turn.  Apparently friction and gravity are random elements for these people.  Also, same idea, people who cross train tracks at 0.25 km/h.  If you think you will loose some of your car going over a bump, perhaps take it in for servicing.  

And hippies.  Forever and always hippies. :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2006)

- Listening to the Tunes, actually the Bass, of the guy two cars back.

(He'll have 'Gunners Ears' by the time he is 25, or sooner.)


----------



## ChopperHead (18 Feb 2006)

that reminds me of something my dad always says lol "fat isnt a handicap".

my dad happens to be disabled so I know all about the jackasses who park in the handicap spots. But the cops won't do anything because it's a fairly unimportant issue, well thats what they tell him anyway.


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Feb 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> - Listening to the Tunes, actually the Bass, of the guy two cars back.
> 
> (He'll have 'Gunners Ears' by the time he is 25, or sooner.)



Waiting to debus from my car at the unit lines in Edmonton, a car pulled in beside me with the music playing so loud, it sounded like it was in my car (we both had our windows up). Shaking my head, I got out and must have gave the look of an old man, because the young buck said "You gotta listen to the classics loud!!!" (it was a song from the early 90's, IIRC). I looked at him and said "I want to be there when you go in to get a pension for your hearing, and tell them that it is NOT from military related activity." 

Which brings on another pet peeve: people who injure themselves doing something stupid (usually involving alcohol  :blotto: ), and then fake a military related accident, and then have the nerve to apply for a pension. Knowing that they do less than me, yet get paid more (because of pension) makes me feel ....... really....... good (calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean).

Al


----------



## kcdist (18 Feb 2006)

1.    I'm not quite sure where I'm going.....Is this the turn?......hmmmmm.....did she say turn at the grey house?.....Well there's a grey house....but....there's another!....I wonder if I should call her on my cell and clarify the shade of grey.... If I just drive a little slower, I might be able to make out the...HEY!....Who does that idiot behind me think he is. The little bugger's not gonna pass me...I'm in front..... Impatient little SOB.....he can just wait while I figure out what I'm doing. (This is an example of the 'I don't have a clue where I'm going but I have to be in front' driver)

2.    Social activists trying to make the general public feel guilty about the existence of 'homeless' people every time there's a cold snap. (We're trying to circumvent Darwinism here)

3.     My Dad (God bless him) when he drives 90 in the fast lane....He just doesn't get it.

4.     Slow talkers. 

5.     Photo Radar set up in areas that have nothing to do with safety and everything to do with revenue generation.

6.    The saying 'Speed Kills'. No it doesn't. Inattentive drivers Kill. Drunk drivers kill. Risk taking drivers kill. Drivers who don't drive appropriately for the conditions kill. Speed just pays for a portion of the police budget


----------



## condor888000 (18 Feb 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Also, same idea, people who cross train tracks at 0.25 km/h.  If you think you will loose some of your car going over a bump, perhaps take it in for servicing.



I slow down when I'm heading over one of those damn crossings. Why? Because my mum's best friend was killed when the thing messed up and didn't lower the bar when a train was coming. So I think I'll keep slowing down and looking both ways before I cross. Better safe and pissing off someone than dead.

Pet peeves.....OH, heres my big ones. Stupid coaches/parents who don't know what the hell an icing or offside is yelling at me when I make the call(double points if I'm right on the line for offsides and they're at THE OTHER END OF THE ICE!!!! :rage, and then getting mad when I throw them out of the arena for being little shit disturbers! Or players who INTENIONLY shoot the puck out of your reach when you're picking it up. The idiots who run goalies, the guys who threw a damn water bottle at a friend of mine, the coach that spat on me, the players who get mad when they shoot the puck at me and act surprised when they hit me, the players who argue with a call, the parents/coaches who seem to think I like getting yelled at and if they yell at me I'm going to call the game in favour of their team, and thats just the start. Of course it often tends to go the other way...  >

Pretty much, if it involves parents/coaches/players of the game of hockey being stupid, it pisses me off.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Feb 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> my dad happens to be disabled so I know all about the jackasses who park in the handicap spots. But the cops won't do anything because it's a fairly unimportant issue, well thats what they tell him anyway.



So don't agree.  Around here, parking in a 'cap spot is $350.  I give 'em out like candy.  Unfortunately, it is too easy to get a pass, and I see 22 year olds hopping out of their CRX's with permits all the time.  Usually they have some BS excuse about taking their disabled family member to physiotherapy.  Talk to the MTO. 



			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> I slow down when I'm heading over one of those damn crossings. Why? Because my mum's best friend was killed when the thing messed up and didn't lower the bar when a train was coming. So I think I'll keep slowing down and looking both ways before I cross. Better safe and pissing off someone than dead.



Okay, if the flashing lights and blaring train whistle didn't give it away, that is unfortunate.  However, if you are checking for the train WHILE YOU ARE ON THE TRACKS, then you deserve a Darwin Award.  It only takes about two seconds to assess if a train is coming.  Then git yer arse out of the way.


----------



## Pearson (19 Feb 2006)

serenity now...........serenity now...........serenity now...........


----------



## Hunter (19 Feb 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> - People who in the midst of a good thread debate feel the need to jump in and correct everyones grammar and spelling.



You talkin' to me?  



			
				Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I see this happen a LOT here in Gagetown at the Oromocto Mall, by the Tim Horton's entrance. It's usually at around 0700hrs, when there are hardly anybody at the mall, but it's the principle. I have jacked up military pers who have done this, and talked to civilians, who looked at me like I had three heads. I reported someone who had parked a DND van in the FIRE LANE in front of the entrance (they were in uniform as well) who was picking up a trayful of coffee's. They were leaving just as I was parking, but I got the CFR and reported them to MSE Safety.



Good on ya.  I would do the exact same thing.


----------



## orange.paint (19 Feb 2006)

1. People who tell stories that are someone else's (or better yet YOURS) and insert their own name in the tale.

2.People who pretend to be "gangstars" or "homies" at after work functions.

3."sup dog".......puke.

4. Grown men who figure they can give you the finger as you drive past them then somehow expect you not to tail them till you catch them at a stop sign and knock on their window with a tire iron, politely asking what the finger was about.....not that that happened....outside Fredericton....after 30 minutes of driving after the guy.

YOUR NOT AS STRONG AS YOUR VEHICLE!


----------



## ChopperHead (19 Feb 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> So don't agree.  Around here, parking in a 'cap spot is $350.  I give 'em out like candy.  Unfortunately, it is too easy to get a pass, and I see 22 year olds hopping out of their CRX's with permits all the time.  Usually they have some BS excuse about taking their disabled family member to physiotherapy.  Talk to the MTO.



I have no idea how much the ticket is actually worth around here but my dad called the cops on numerous occasions and has talked to the city councilers etc etc. Nothing helps as cops can't be everywhere at once.

 I don't think it's that easy to get your sticker, my dad has had a hell of a time with it. whats the worst part about it is that in BC the permits have little hooks on them to attach to your rearview mirror like a do not disturb thing at a hotel. However My father does not like it there as he find it distracting and in the way having things dangling in the windshield, so he puts it on the dashboard and he has gotten like 13 tickets for it now, there is no law that says where it has to be put only that it has to be visable which it is. We always just get taken back everytime he gets a ticket cause he actaully is disabled the permit is clearly visable and it's like WTF?


----------



## ChopperHead (19 Feb 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> You talkin' to me?



well i wasn't reffering specifically to you but you could be included in that group lol


----------



## Bart Nikodem (19 Feb 2006)

> I have no idea how much the ticket is actually worth around here but my dad called the cops on numerous occasions and has talked to the city councilors etc etc. Nothing helps as cops can't be everywhere at once.





> he has gotten like 13 tickets for it now



 Bart not understand. Bart confused. Chopperhead explain? One the one hand the cops can't be bothered to ticket people for parking in handicapped spots illegally yet you say your dad has been ticketed _ 13 times_ for having it on his _dashboard_?

What gives?
Bart


----------



## ChopperHead (19 Feb 2006)

I have no Idea thats why it's like WTF? He doesnt have to pay them as he just goes down to the city office or wherever and they will erase them from the computer but still the point is if they can ticket my father that much why can't they ticket the people who are actually stealing the spots from people who need them?


----------



## c.jacob (19 Feb 2006)

I hate when I'm backing in to a prking spot and somebody come up behind me and drives straight into the spot I was clearly backing into.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Feb 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> I don't think it's that easy to get your sticker, my dad has had a hell of a time with it. whats the worst part about it is that in BC the permits have little hooks on them to attach to your rearview mirror like a do not disturb thing at a hotel. However My father does not like it there as he find it distracting and in the way having things dangling in the windshield, so he puts it on the dashboard and he has gotten like 13 tickets for it now, there is no law that says where it has to be put only that it has to be visable which it is. We always just get taken back everytime he gets a ticket cause he actaully is disabled the permit is clearly visable and it's like WTF?



How distracting could it possibly be when he is parked?  And if he is moving, take it down.  And for that matter, being a left coast socialist state, wouldn't everyone technically be handicapped, and all spots would be for the politically disabled?
Maybe your father provides some specific entertainment value to the clerks at the office, and they have requested that he continue to be ticketed.  Just a thought.


----------



## ChopperHead (19 Feb 2006)

why should he have to move it when it's clearly visable? Should not he be the one being accomodated not the other way around?


----------



## Pearson (19 Feb 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> why should he have to move it when it's clearly visable?



Is that not where the permit HAS to be displayed?

You would think he would save himself the time and bother by moving it to the mirror, when he parks. I would have figured that one after the first ticket. Maybe your dad has a perverse hate on for cops, makes them get out of their nice warm car to write a ticket, and THEN they see the permit, and write the ticket. I can see the time savings here. How many times parked with out moving the permit from the dash to the rearview, vs. how many trips to explain the ticket. hmmmmm I don't think it adds up.  Maybe the cops just have a hate on for dad. I don't think so.



			
				ChopperHead said:
			
		

> Should not he be the one being accommodated not the other way around?



He is being accommodated. He has the permit, he just reuses to use it properly.

And yes, my mother also had a permit. She was unable to drive, I would take her to the hospital, or other appointment, get her out of the car, and then park the car in a normal spot. I'm not that handicapped, why make someone who really needs the spot, use it. 

What really burns my ass about these permits are acts like the following. 
Used to work at a golf course. One member has a permit. He parks the car in "His" spot, gets his clubs out, and then proceeds to walk the course. I don't get it.


----------



## TCBF (19 Feb 2006)

"I hate when I'm backing in to a parking spot and somebody come up behind me and drives straight into the spot I was clearly backing into."

- I like driving straight into and through a stall so I can stop in the connecting stall.  Goes along with the first thing the Army taught me about backing up, which was "NEVER back up."

But, if I get there and see that somebody was about to back into it, I will back into the one I just drove over.

"Maybe your father provides some specific entertainment value to the clerks at the office, and they have requested that he continue to be ticketed.  Just a thought."

- Things like that don't really happen nowadays, do they?   ;D

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I like driving straight into and through a stall so I can stop in the connecting stall.  Goes along with the first thing the Army taught me about backing up, which was "NEVER back up."


What do you do Tom, when you see someone backing into one of those spots, or just stopping in the first one, so that (s)he will have to back out when they leave?



On another note:

One night l made a late night stop at a convenience store in a Mall, just before closing time.  There were about six cars parked randomly in a parking lot for over 500.  I parked about ten spaces from the mall, well away from all other cars, and for once did not do as Tom usually does, drive through to the next 'stall', as there were no cars around me.  I went in and bought the computer magazine I wanted and came back out to the lot.  As I was approaching my vehicle, with my keys in my hand, a dizzy Cougar parked her little car nose to nose to my truck and proceeded into the Mall.  The urge to apply "Ramming Speed" abated and all I could do is shake my head at the stupidity of some people.  The rest of the night was uneventful.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Feb 2006)

Professional peeves:
Going lights and sirens to a call, and people who don't know WTF to do with themselves.  Typical reactions range from ignoring the red/white strobes and 125 db screaming, to stopping in the left lane.  Some day, God willing, we will have cow catchers on the front, and will have the authority to ram these dolts off the road.  It would only take a few, then people would get it.  
PULL TO THE RIGHT, STUPID!!!

Going to a call, where some gorf has ingested booze/drugs against a court order, and then whines about getting locked up, because he/she had "been trying really hard and am doing better.  I'm not a bad person, I made a bad choice".  No, you are a dink who doesn't care about your stips and didn't think you would get caught.  Save the rhetoric for your probaton officer/judge/social services/CAS worker.  They are the ones who get paid to care.  

Going into a home where the cockroaches are not even afraid of the light anymore, where walking around sounds like the floor and your boots are the two halves of a Velcro pair with dried indeterminable gunk in pots on the stove that is so dried on that little mini valleys have split open, cat and dog shit on the floor and in kids rooms that the beds have no sheets on, a refrigerator with nothing but left over  boxes with decomposing pizza just sitting in them and a bottle of ketchup, nothing in the cupboards but dust, and then listening to some crack whore weeping that she can't have her kids taken by CAS because they are her "life" and she can't live without them.  

Stopping a Honda CRX [with limo blackout tint windows (illegal) with an after market cherry bomb muffler (illegal) that has a pink neon licence plate cover (illegal), no front plate because of an after market ground effects addition (illegal) that has it's stereo cranked so loud I can't hear my own radio two car lengths back (illegal)] because it was racing another such car (illegal) and blew a red light (illegal) only to be told that I am only stopping the car because the driver is [insert VisMin here].  Although the consolation on this one:  all of the a/m (illegal) referred add up to $1060 in fines.
"Please, drive safely and have a nice evening"
--and on that note, personal peeve:  kids who pump $20, 000 into a Civic, Cavalier, Neon in cosmetic crap and never put a cent into the engine or performance parts.  Not terribly fast, and really not furious.

Judges who are so arrogant that they think that when they hand down their useless weak sentences, that giving a criminal a scolding will make any difference.  "I don't want to see you in front of this Court again, because next time things will not go so well for you".  If only they could see the asshats laughing at them and high fiving each other outside the court room.  Think maybe the criminal won't be too concerned with stealing another car and getting into a chase and killing one of your family members?  Then they will cry "but I just made a bad choice.  I won't make that choice again".  AWWWW.  Okay.  12 months probation with no conditions.   :rage:


----------



## ChopperHead (19 Feb 2006)

I compelty agree there Zipper, The youth justice act is even worse though. a guy I know has been arrested so many times it really ins't even countable and every time the give him some probabtion or a couple months in Juvie. He stole my dirtbike, Lied to the judge on what happened. even his lawyer was confused cause his story made absultley no sense. but anyway he got 3 months in juvie for that. He is not even a Canadian citizen either, He's American. He's been convicted of assault,Drug crimes, B&E, Theft, the list just goes on and on and most are all re-peat offenses as well. giving someone a second chance who has no criminal record or anything is ok but this is alittle ridiculous.


----------



## TCBF (19 Feb 2006)

Crime will not drop when the pukes become afraid of the system.  Crime will drop only when the pukes become afraid of the victims.

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Feb 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Crime will not drop when the pukes become afraid of the system.  Crime will drop only when the pukes become afraid of the victims.
> 
> Tom



How about they be afraid of both?  Win/win.

Three months for a theft under $5000 is a life sentence around here.  You must live in Alberta or one of those other common sense provinces.  The lameness of the YCJA is easily it's own thread.  And it is outright Draconian if you look at the Immigration Act.  
What is important here is that our ambassadors have bragging rights about how compasionate our country is at United Nation's cocktail parties.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (20 Feb 2006)

People who talk like if they have experienced/done eveything in the world. Especially when they are 20/21 yrs old.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Feb 2006)

Not seeing hot lesbian soldiers holding hands and making out. ;D


----------



## ChopperHead (20 Feb 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Crime will not drop when the pukes become afraid of the system.  Crime will drop only when the pukes become afraid of the victims.
> 
> Tom




Crime will drop when we stop letting them go. 

On another note I wish we had more of an american system were you can actually protect yourself, your property etc. In Canada you can't do anything, If someone breaks into my house or trys to steal my stuff, I think I have the right to shoot him, but maybe thats just me.
In my law class I read about this case awhile ago where a guy broke into someones house injured himself when he broke the window and sued the homeowner and won.


----------



## TCBF (20 Feb 2006)

"On another note I wish we had more of an american system were you can actually protect yourself, your property etc. In Canada you can't do anything, If someone breaks into my house or trys to steal my stuff, I think I have the right to shoot him, but maybe thats just me.
In my law class I read about this case awhile ago where a guy broke into someones house injured himself when he broke the window and sued the homeowner and won."

- Okay, this is getting nuts.  Army.ca must have about five threads on gun ownership and defence, with about 1000 posts and 20,000 hits, and we have put this to bed over and over.  

Especially "I heard in law class..."

Give us case law, or read all of the threads, then post.

Tom


----------



## ZipperHead (20 Feb 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Not seeing hot lesbian soldiers holding hands and making out. ;D



I'm disappointed in you CFL! How could you be exclusionary and not include female sailors and air(wo)men from this pet peeve! 

Al


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Feb 2006)

My apologies. It must have been the extreme cold.  I might as well through in the reservists while I'm at it.


----------



## aluc (20 Feb 2006)

Most of my peeves have been covered, except.....people who AXE stupid questions, then kiss their teeth when they don't agree wit da answer. :-*
Yup, incorrect pronunciation of the English language, and definitely teeth kissing.


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Professional peeves:
> Going lights and sirens to a call, and people who don't know WTF to do with themselves.  Typical reactions range from ignoring the red/white strobes and 125 db screaming, to stopping in the left lane.  Some day, God willing, we will have cow catchers on the front, and will have the authority to ram these dolts off the road.  It would only take a few, then people would get it.
> PULL TO THE RIGHT, STUPID!!!



Almost got killed on teh Calgary freeway like that on an ambulance call - numpty boy in front of us panicked when he  couldn't pull right and we had to lay on the binders at 100 + because he STOPPED IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FREEWAY.  If I hadn't been wearing my seat belt, I'd have been road pizza.

I still hate people who chew gum in uniform.

MM


----------

